# Subnetzmaske



## waldy (12 Juni 2019)

Hallo,
können Sie bitte mir es erklären, was ist das Subnetzmaske.
Und wie die funktioniert .

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juni 2019)

Hilft dir folgendes?:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netzmaske


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 Juni 2019)

Oder dies:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86ss1VVtcoA


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Juli 2019)

Danke fürs Gespräch


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 Juli 2019)

Tja ... Waldy hat sich halt über die Jahre nicht wirklich geändert ... 8)


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
Delta, Danke für Links für Video, leider er hat da gut erklärt wie kann man Daten rechnen und zerlegen.
Und ich möchte es wiessen , wofür sind Subnetzmaske.
Und wie die funktionieren.
Deswegen von diese Links ich habe auf meine Frage nicht viel verstanden.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2019)

> Deswegen von diese Links ich habe auf meine Frage nicht viel verstanden.



Ok, ist bei dir Goggle verfügbar?


----------



## waldy (16 Juli 2019)

Ja, ich habe auch schon bei Google es gesucht, nur ich brauche Erklärung für Anfänger, und nicht für Profi.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2019)

> nur ich brauche Erklärung für Anfänger, und nicht für Profi.



Ok, stimmt. Sowas findet man über Goggle nicht.


----------



## ChristophD (16 Juli 2019)

http://www.fiae.eu/themen/netzwerke/Subnetting-einfach-erklaert


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Juli 2019)

http://www.igfd.org/?q=Subnetzmaske+für+Anfänger+erklärt


----------



## Credofire (16 Juli 2019)

Im übertragenen Sinn legt die Subnetzmaske fest, wieviel Häuser in deiner Strasse eine Hausnummer bekommen können, und welche Hausnummer die erste ist. Je mehr Nullen von den 32 Stellen/Bits in der Maske, desto mehr Hausnummern kannst du vergeben.


----------



## chains (16 Juli 2019)

Zur einfachen Erklärung, muss man erst einmal Wissen wie eine IP-Adresse aufgebaut ist.

Eine IP-Adresse besteht aus einem Netzwerkanteil und einem Geräteteil.
Bei einer einfachen, gängigen IP-Adresse im Automatisierungsbereich sieht das ganze folgender Maßen aus:

IP: 192.168.0.100
Subnetz: 255.255.255.0

Ergibt folgenden Netzwerkanteil: 192.168.0
und folgenden Geräteteil: .100


Das ganze wird über einen Bitweisen vergleich geprüft.

              Dezimal          Binär                                Berechnung
IP-Adresse    192.168.0.100    11000000 10101000 00000000 11000011      _ip-adresse_
Netzmaske     255.255.255.0    11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000  AND _netzmaske_
Netzwerkadr.  192.168.0.000    11000000 10101000 00000000 00000000 ---> Netzwerkteil

              Dezimal          Binär                                Berechnung
IP-Adresse    192.168.0.100    11000000 10101000 00000000 11000011      _ip-adresse_
Netzmaske     255.255.255.0    11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000 AND _netzmaske_
Netzwerkadr.  192.168.0.000    00000000 00001000 00000000 11000011 ---> Geräteteil

Ich habe in diesem beispiel jetzt die Möglichkeit 254 Teilnehmer im Netzwerk zu betreiben. Benötige ich mehr Adressen, kann ich meinen Netzwerkteil verringern um einen größeren Geräteteil zu erlangen.
Das ganze wird aber jetzt zu komplex, da für eine Erklärung zu Sinn und Unsinn der Subnetzmaske eine Grundkenntnis von Netzwerktechnik vorhanden sein muss.


Ansonsten kann ich dir den Youtube Kanal eines ehemaligen Lehrers von mir ans Herz legen - hier geht es Hauptsächlich um IT. Allerdings sehr einfach erklärt, hier gibt es auch eine Videoreihe zu IP-Adressen usw.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCprxyhLmoU0DA1UhJUw0bDA


----------



## MFreiberger (16 Juli 2019)

Moin chains,



chains schrieb:


> Dezimal          BinÃ¤r                                Berechnung
> IP-Adresse    192.168.0.100    11000000 10101000 00000000 11000011      _ip-adresse_
> Netzmaske     255.255.255.0    11111111 11111111 11111111 00000000  AND _netzmaske_
> Netzwerkadr.  192.168.0.000    11000000 10101000 00000000 00000000 ---> Netzwerkteil
> ...



Naja, die Berechnung des Geräteanteils stimmt hier aber nicht. Mit der gleichen Funktion (AND) werden hier zwei unterschiedliche Ergebnisse erzielt!?

Man könnte z.B. vorher noch das Einerkomplement der Subnetzmaske bilden:

00000000 00000000 00000000 11111111


VG

MFreiberger


----------

